

Open Textbooks Gaining Ground: Flat World in 400 Colleges - noaharc
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/open_textbook_program_gaining_ground.php

======
Tichy
"expensive doorstop collections"

If the textbooks end up being doorstops, maybe the problem is with the
courses, not with the books? I like owning the textbooks from courses I really
enjoyed.

~~~
timwiseman
Or it could be something that simply does not make a good reference. I kept
many of my math and computer science text books as references for later.

On the other hand, the political science class I took made us read through
many books where reading them once was very enlightening, but I have never
felt a desire to refer back to them.

------
xelfer
Great idea, though I'm wondering if they're offering them in PDF format what's
stopping students from paying $1 each and sharing them around?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Since they're CC licenced you'd be legally entitled to share them anyway.

Has anyone mirrored the books to break them out of the confusing web site?

